# New Dive Boat



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

I know I know...we need another 6 pack out here like i need another hole in my head...REGARDLESS, I will be helping out as second Captain on Andy Ross's 27 ft Cat. The Niuhi..New owner Andy Ross is a very experienced diver from this area winning several Spearfishing tournaments...Check out his website at www.niuhidivecharter.com.. Accepting all divers...(certified of course) Spearfishing, u/w photo, wreck, just plain ole sightseeing. Hope to see ya'll ..and remember it's not where or whom you dive with as long as you are safe and having fun..


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

your link is spelled wrong:thumbup:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I found the site. Here is a link that works: http://www.niuhidivecharters.com/


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok...I'm an idiot...Thanks...mhs


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Top notch boat and captain(s) used to work at sherman cove and see the boat all the time, its kept up better than most boats and is rigged right.


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks Josh..come dive when you get the chance...We'd love to have your expertise and ideas on how we can improve...


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Awesome, Mark I know having you on board has got to be a blast!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Good luck with the venture!


----------

